# Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?



## SteinbitIII (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Meerforellenboardis!
Ich war gestern mit meinen Schwager seit langem mal wieder los auf Meeforelle. 
Wir fischten morgens bei Habernis (gehört glaub ich noch zur Geltinger Bucht) und ich fing auch prombt am Mittag bei zunehmenden Winden von zuerst West auf Nordost drehend meine erste Meeforelle. 
Es war ein brauner Fisch und ich setzte Ihn schonend zurück. Ein anderer Angler fing sogar zwei Mefos, die auch, weil Sie im Laichkleid??!! waren auch schonend zurückgesetzt wurden.
Bin echt beeindruckt, wie gut die Meerforellen beißen in der Ostsee allerdings möchte ich auch mal eine Meerforelle mitnehmen und ggf. räuchern usw., deshalb habe ich mal ne Frage an die Experten:

1.Wann besteht denn so ungefair wieder eine Chance, ne silbrige Meerforelle wieder zu fangen ?

2. gibt es denn eine richtige Schonzeit, wann Meerforellen überhaupt nicht gefangen werden dürfen?

Habe mir letzten Freitag übrigens den Ratgeber der "Rapsbande" für dieses Gebiet gekauft. Vom Brandungsangeln kenne ich ja ein paar gute Strände aber für Meerforellenangelanfänger, so möchte ich mich doch bezeichnen, gabs dort schöne Tipps sowohl von der Platzwahl als auch selber übers angeln.
Werde dann jetzt auch wohl mal öfters los, macht ja Spaß, so ne 45er Forelle an leichten Gerät 
Über die Schonzeit wurde da auch geschrieben, allerdings nur, das Fische im "Laichkleid" geschützt sind, allerdings keine besondere Schonzeitregelung. 
Wäre euch dankbar über Aufklärung.
P.S: Wem es hillft, hatte 16 Gramm Blinker von Falkfisch, leider ist mir Modellname entfallen, Farbe: Dreifarbig,silber,rot,blau.
Gruß, Steinbit


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

1. So ab Februar-März wird die Chance auf Silber wieder deutlich größer .

2. In Schleswig Holstein im Süßwasser von Anfang Oktober bis Ende Dezember .
Im Salzwasser müssen in dieser Zeit lediglich gefärbte Fische zurückgesetzt werden , blanke dürfen mitgenommen werden .


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Danke Kochtoppangler,
also d.h, daß ich, wenn ich denn auch mal ne Meerforelle mitnehmen möchte,brauch ich im Moment gar nicht wieder losmarschieren.
Bin ja auch kein notorischer Fischmörder, nur ab und an möchte ich ja auch mal ne Forelle mitnehmen.... dann sollte ich meine Angelzeit vom Land aus lieber im Moment auf die Abendstunden legen was, dann geht ja vielleicht noch ein Dorsch.
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Weiß denn einer wie das an der Mecklenburgischen Ostseeküste geregelt ist mit den Schonzeiten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Auch immoment fängt man silbern , und zwar teilweise ganz schöne Brocken . Nur auf eine silberne kommen zur Zeit mehrere Braune ...

@ Thomas090883 soweit ich weiß ist da bis Ende Dezember (oder wars Ende Januar ?) Auch im Salzwasser Schonzeit .
Sprich wenn du ne Mefo fängst muss sie auf alle fälle zurück , egal ob silber oder braun .


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

@Kochtoppangler
das wollte ich hören, also kann ich ja doch schon tagsüber ans Wasser und von einer silbernen träumen....


----------



## Lengangler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Moin Thomas ...

In MeckPom ist Schonzeit vom 01.08. bis 31.10...
Kannst Mittwoch also wieder los...|kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Moin Thomas ...
> 
> In MeckPom ist Schonzeit vom 01.08. bis 31.10...
> Kannst Mittwoch also wieder los...|kopfkrat



nein macpom hat bis zum 30.11 schonzeit

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Moin Thomas ...
> 
> In MeckPom ist Schonzeit vom 01.08. bis 31.10...
> Kannst Mittwoch also wieder los...|kopfkrat


Stimmt nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!Vom 1.9-30.11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lengangler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Sorry...meine Quellen werden auch immer unzuverlässiger#t !!!

Gruss aus Husum
Lengangler


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Toll freude vermasselt nu muß ich doch noch n Monat warten
Hab an der SH Küste keinerlei Erfahrung was Stellen angeht


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Schonzeiten gem. Küstenfischereiordnung Schleswig-Holstein für Lachse und Meerforellen:

vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember
für Fische im Laichkleid, silbrige Fische mit losen
Schuppen sind ausgenommen​


----------



## Fischbox (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Toll freude vermasselt nu muß ich doch noch n Monat warten
> Hab an der SH Küste keinerlei Erfahrung was Stellen angeht




Ich bin auch nicht der Oberfreak, hab aber festgestellt dass Google Maps oder Earth ganz hilfreich bei der Suche nach guten Angelstellen ist/sind. Auf den Satellitenaufnahmen kann man ziemlich gut erkennen wo man es mit verdächtigem Leopardengrund zu tun hat. Der Gewässergrund ist zwar kein hundertprozentiges Merkmal für einen guten Fangplatz, aber er ist allemal eine sehr gute Orientierung.


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Wie bereits geschrieben, gibt es zur Zeit durchaus silberne Meerforellen zu fangen. Nur die "Trefferquote" gegenüber gefärbten Meefos ist doch recht schlecht!    Ich denke mal und da spreche ich jetzt mal aus eigenen Erfahrungen, daß es in ca. 4 - 6 Wochen wieder realistisch gute Chancen auf reichlich Silber geben dürfte. Wichtig dabei, die Wassertemperatur muß sich noch deutlich nach unten bewegen und die Netze der Fischer nicht wieder bis teilweise 50m unter Land stehen.
Habe übrigens an den Küsten von M-V bisher nur 2 gefärbte Meefos gefangen. Und das in gut 7 Jahren und bei weit über 100 Fischen. Woran das wohl liegt? ;+   

@ Fischbox
Toller Tipp mit dem "Satelietenauge"! #6

Bezüglich der Schonzeiten ist die Aussage von Lachsy voll i.O:!


----------



## donlotis (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, gibt es zur Zeit durchaus silberne Meerforellen zu fangen



Am besten ein Übersteiger, die sind das ganze Jahr über silbern...#h

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

@ donlotis
Genau so ist es! :m  Die sind dann in einer TOP Kondition. :m 
Allerdings heißen die, wenn ich mich nicht irre |kopfkrat ,  *Überspringer*, weil sie eine Laichperiode überspringen!   #h


----------



## sundeule (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ donlotis
> 
> Allerdings heißen die, wenn ich mich nicht irre |kopfkrat , *Überspringer*, weil sie eine Laichperiode überspringen!  #h


 
Genau: die Übersteiger steigen halt drüber statt zu pausieren ...|supergri |supergri


----------



## MefoProf (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

@ Mefohunter

Zitat: Habe übrigens an den Küsten von M-V bisher nur 2 gefärbte Meefos gefangen. Und das in gut 7 Jahren und bei weit über 100 Fischen. Woran das wohl liegt? ;+


Könnte es sein, dass an Mecklenburgs Küsten vorwiegend Fische aus Schweden unterwegs sind, die sich wieder zurück in die Heimat begeben, wenn sie anfangen sich zu verfärben?


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

@ MefoProf

Eigendlich nicht. #d   Eventuell einige Fische um Rügen, aber die Fische westlich von Warnemünde bis nach Lübeck dürften meiner Meinung nach zum Teil aus DK und zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil aus M-V selbst stammen! #6 
Ich will mich da ja auch nicht beklagen. Silberne Fische sind ja in erster Linie das Ziel. Es kann aber auch daran liegen, daß an der Küste von M-V die Meerforellen eine generelle Schonzeit bis zum 30.11. haben. Tja und da sollte man ja nun nicht unbedingt schon viel früher die gezielte Fischerei auf unser Ostseesilber beginnen. #6   Natürlich darf dennoch die Rute geschwungen werden, denn die Dorsche sind ja, entsprechende Wassertemperaturen vorausgesetzt, gut zu bekommen! #6


----------



## MefoProf (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Na klar, an die Schonzeit in MV bis zum 30.11 hatte ich gerade nicht gedacht (obwohl hier im Thread erwähnt #d). Leider kenne ich die Verhältnisse in MV nicht und weiss daher auch nicht, wie es mit den lokalen Beständen/Laichmöglichkeiten aussieht. Schön, dass es auch dort wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

@ MefoProf

"Aufwärts geht" ist gut!    Die Fänge sind auch hier recht unterschiedlich. Wie überall!
Allerdings gab es hier in M-V Zeiten (1989-90) und Insider wissen was ich meine, da dachte man schon man sei in Kanada oder Alaska.
Und das nicht der Kälte wegen. #6 
Ne die Meerforellen waren so zahlreich und vor allem riesig, daß der eingefleischte meerforellenangler dachte, er sei im Paradies.
Und das ist mit Sicherheit *kein* Anglerlatein.   #6


----------



## havkat (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*



> Und das ist mit Sicherheit kein Anglerlatein.



Nö, mit Sicherheit nich.


----------



## eddy (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wann sind die Meerforellen wieder Silber?*

Zitat:mefohunter84 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1341501", true);  
Allerdings gab es hier in M-V Zeiten (1989-90) und Insider wissen was ich meine, da dachte man schon man sei in Kanada oder Alaska.
Und das nicht der Kälte wegen. #6 
Ne die Meerforellen waren so zahlreich und vor allem riesig, daß der eingefleischte meerforellenangler dachte, er sei im Paradies.
Und das ist mit Sicherheit *kein* Anglerlatein.  #6[/quote]

Jaja,das waren noch zeiten
    
fast allein am strand (nur brandungsangler) un d1 od.2 Spinnfischer
gruß eddy#h #h #h


----------

